# Blackberry Wine From Puree - Fermentation Question



## vinividivici (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm doing a small, one gallon batch of Blackberry from Oregon Fruit Puree.
The fermentation isn't very vigorous, but this is my first with a fruit puree so don't know what to expect.

The kit included Montrachet yeast packet. But, it said it was for 5 gallon batches. I was afraid to use the whole packet, so I did a yeast slurry with half of the packet.

It had a fizzy fermentation with tiny bubbles, no foam, for three days. Now there's just an occasional bubble. I added additional sugar until I reached the target S.G. of 1.100 and the temp is ranging between 69 and 71 degrees F.

Also stirring it each day, per the instructions. Tempted to get a new S.G. reading.

No f-pack, BTW, just the can of Oregon Blackberry Fruit puree. 

Does this sound like normal fermentation for this type of wine?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## vinividivici (Aug 22, 2011)

*Update*

I checked the S.G. this morning and it's at 1.000
It seems the fermentation was good and now at the target S.G. and ready for racking tomorrow.


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2011)

continue as it should go to .990


----------



## vinividivici (Aug 22, 2011)

Tom said:


> continue as it should go to .990



Thanks, Tom. Is this thread in the right forum? Thought I should post it in the fruit/frozen section, but puree doesn't fall into either one.
Bob


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2011)

this is fine.
post recipe and what you did so far


----------



## vinividivici (Aug 24, 2011)

Tom said:


> this is fine.
> post recipe and what you did so far



1 49 oz can of Oregon Fruit Puree

Fruit Information:

Color: Deep purple - red
Brix: 9-16
pH: 2.9-3.7 

***********************************************************
Instructions:

Add sugar gradually both initially and for sweetening. Add 1/2 the initial sugar and take a gravity reading or taste if you are sweetening a finished wine before adding the rest. This will ensure that your wine doesn’t come out too strong. 

Fermentation will stop automatically, but wine must be stabilized with potassium sorbate if sugar is added after fermentation for sweetening. This will prevent renewed fermentation. The amounts of acid blend, yeast nutrient, white (table) sugar, and grape tannin vary depending on the fruit. 

Here are some guidelines:
Blackberry: 1/2 tsp. acid blend, 1 tsp. yeast nutrient, 3/4 lbs. sugar, 

Use an open plastic bucket for a fermenter. For one gallon batches it is best to use a two gallon bucket and for five gallon batches, use a seven gallon bucket. Sterilize your fermenter and any equipment that will come into contact with the must.

Dissolve the sugar and additives in a quart of warm water.
Add the fruit puree and enough water to equal one gallon total volume.
For a sweeter wine, dissolve 2 to 4 teaspoons of sugar in 1/4 cup warm water.
(Add 1/2 teaspoon potassium sorbate to the wine and then add the sugar mixture to wine.) I didn't do this as it would stop fermentation. I think this was supposed to be at the end.

Take a gravity reading. The must should be between 1.090 and 1.100. If it is lower, add enough sugar to bring the gravity up. Approximately 4 oz. of sugar will raise the gravity 10 points in one gallon of water. (I added 8 more ounces of sugar to get the SG up to 1.100.)

Make up a yeast starter using Red Star Cote Des Blancs or Lalvin 71B-1122 yeast and add to the must. (Montrachet yeast came with the kit. I used half the packet as it said it was for 5 gallons of wine; I'm making 1 gallon.)

If your bucket does not include a lid, cover the fermenter with cheese cloth or a fine nylon mesh straining bag. This allows the must to breathe.

Stir must every day for 5 to 7 days (until the gravity is about 1.030).

Rack into a sterilized one gallon jug or three gallon glass carboy (depending on volume made).

Attach an airlock and ferment for 2 to 4 weeks or until fermentation is complete. The gravity reading should be 1.000 or lower.

Rack wine off the sediment into another sterilized gallon jug or glass carboy.

Add a fining agent according to directions and let set for 4 weeks.
The wine can be bottled when it is clear and stable.

************************************************************
My batch went from starting SG of 1.100 to .990 in 6 days. It appears that I can skip the racking of 2-4 weeks as the SG is at the target #.

So, should I now rack the wine into the sterilized jug, add fining agent, back sweeten for the RS I want, add Potassium Sorbate and sulfite and let set for 4 weeks?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## PCharles (Aug 24, 2011)

*Next Step*

Bob, now that your SG is low following your fast fermentation, go ahead and get the wine into your carboy. Before you add K-meta and back sweeten you have two other objectives. First, you want to clear the wine. Each time you rack you will leave sediment in the bottom of the container. You'll also loose a bit of juice as well. You'll likely have to do this three or more times. When you rack, you'll need to add a similar wine to top off the carboy. Avoid adding water as this will just dilute the flavor. 

Also, be aware that there is a good bit of CO2 in the wine that will have to be removed. It is worth your time to research degassing. Many of us use some sort of vacume device to create a reduced pressure in the carboy. The gas bubbles out. Excessive CO2 in bottled wine is a frequent experience for most new wine makers. If you are going to back sweeten now would be the time to add K-meta and K-sorb. Wait a week or two, then backsweeten.

Clearing the wine will be the next challenge. This should take place about 6 weeks or greater in the process. There are a variety of clearing agents you can choose from. This will require additional rackings. Make sure to top off each time with a similar wine or perhaps something like brandy  

Aging is always good... no hurry to bottle. Tasting can be a problem with small batches just because there such a small volume. If you can keep you hands off it, you can bulk age in an airlocked caroby. 

Best of luck with your new wine.

Paul


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 24, 2011)

Most important...

Start more wine immediately. You'll probably drink the first batch before it clears or gets bottled. It's ok... you're anxious to drink "your own creation". Make more and more... until you can't drink it as fast as you make it. THEN you can let it age and understand how much better it is after a year! 

Have Fun!

Debbie


----------



## vinividivici (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, Paul, for the info. I've made wine before, but not a fruit wine from puree, hence my question regarding this stage of the process.

Stay safe and dry when Irene visits!


Bob


----------



## vinividivici (Aug 25, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Most important...
> 
> Start more wine immediately. You'll probably drink the first batch before it clears or gets bottled. It's ok... you're anxious to drink "your own creation". Make more and more... until you can't drink it as fast as you make it. THEN you can let it age and understand how much better it is after a year!
> 
> ...





I'm on my third batch right now and getting ready to do another. This one was an experiment for me with fruit puree. I actually have bottles from Feb that I've set aside. Willpower!

Cheers
Bob


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't forget the frozen concentrate options... the combinations are endless!

Debbie


----------



## greyday (Oct 16, 2011)

Just a quick note--looks like everything turned out fine for you, but in future use the whole yeast packet. A single yeast packet is good for 1-5 gallons; it's about creating an environment for the yeast to feed/multiply, so it's not necessarily about ratio like with all other ingredients. That said, there's no logical reason that half a packet wouldn't work on a gallon (though I've been told of failed experiments where it didn't). A yeast packet costs about a buck, so my philosophy has always been "meh, just use the whole thing"...


----------

